# Videos In Gallery



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

When trying to view my videos from Gallery>My Library>All Videos it causes the gallery to force close.
I'm not sure if it's an application causing this or not. I can open the videos if I open them from the "Camera Roll" option in the gallery. Any suggestions?


----------



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

i guess no one else is having this problem. could it be that i'm saving my pics and vids to my sdcard?


----------

